# Laptop Specs Help



## westonn (May 24, 2011)

this will be my first laptop, and i honestly don't know too much on what's good on a computer except for high RAM and memory. Below are the Specifications of a laptop I'm looking at for $549.99. I would appreciate feedback on what's good about it & what's bad about it(maybe describe it so i can understand it better myself, if you feel like it, you don't have to if you don't want to). Please note I'll be using this for things like IM, games, and computer work for classes if I need to(powerpoint, word, programming, html, etc)

Model
Brand lenovo 
Model G560(0679-98U) 
Part# 0679-98U 
General
Color Black 
Operating System Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 
CPU Type Intel Pentium dual-core P6100(2.00GHz) 
Screen 15.6" 
Memory Size 4GB DDR3 
Hard Disk 500GB 
Optical Drive DVD±R/RW 
Graphics Card Intel HD Graphics Video 
Memory Shared memory 
Communication LAN and WLAN 
Battery Life Up to 4 hours 
Dimensions 14.83" x 9.83" x 0.68" - 1.37" Weight 5.73 lbs. 
CPU Type Intel Pentium dual-core CPU Speed P6100(2.00GHz) 
CPU Support 3MB L3 Cache 
Chipset Intel HM55 
Display
Screen Size 15.6" 
Wide Screen Support Yes 
Resolution 1366 x 768 LCD Features LED backlight, Vibrant View (glossy) 
Operating System Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 
GraphicsGPU/VPU Intel HD Graphics Video Memory Shared system memory Graphic Type Integrated Card 
HDD 500GB 
HDD RPM 5400rpm 
HDD Interface SATA 
Memory 4GB 
Memory Speed DDR3 1066 
Memory Spec 2GB x 2 
Memory Type 204-Pin DDR3 SO-DIMM 
Memory Slot (Total) 2 Memory Slot (Available) 0 
Max Memory Supported 8GB 
Optical Drive Type DVD±R/RW 
Optical Drive Interface Integrated 
LAN 10/100Mbps WLAN 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN 
Ports
USB x3 
Video Port 1 x VGA 
Audio Ports 1 x Microphone jack; 1 x Headphone jack 
Audio High Definition (HD) 
Audio Speaker Internal stereo speakers (2 watt x 2) 
Input Device
Touchpad with two button function, supports scroll Keyboard Full-size keyboard, multimedia Fn keys, recovery key 
Supplemental DriveCard Reader 5-in-1 reader (MMC, Memory Stick, Memory Stick PRO, Secure Digital Card, xD-Picture Card) 
Webcam 0.3MP 
PowerAC Adapter 65-watt AC adapter 
Battery 6-cell lithium ion Battery Life Up to 4 hours 
Physical SpecificationsDimensions 14.83" x 9.83" x 0.68" - 1.37" Weight 5.73 lbs.

I Copied and Pasted this info off this link(Newegg.com - lenovo G560(0679-98U) NoteBook Intel Pentium dual-core P6100(2.00GHz) 15.6" 4GB Memory DDR3 1066 500GB HDD 5400rpm DVD±R/RW Intel HD Graphics

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

That's not a bad laptop but it's not going to play games well. Integrated graphics are a bad choice but in your price range you probably won't get a good graphics adapter. Other than that it's not a bad system but I think you could do better for the money.

Is $550 the max you want to spend? Do you need a lot of disk space or a certain size screen?


----------



## westonn (May 24, 2011)

thts how much tht laptop was. my limit i set earlier today was about 800-850. would it be possible to just get tht, then buy & have a better graphics card installed for about/less than $100? i dont know how much they cost, let alone how much it would cost to have someone else install it


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Laptop graphics adapters are typically not something that can be upgraded.

This is at the top of your range but would be a decent gaming system:
Newegg.com - lenovo IdeaPad Y560p (43972AU) NoteBook Intel Core i7 2630QM(2.00GHz) 15.6" 4GB Memory DDR3 1333 500GB HDD 5400rpm DVD±R/RW AMD Radeon HD 6570M


----------



## westonn (May 24, 2011)

would it be good for programming and other computer stuff like that still? i may end up taking classes in that direction & it'd help to know if it's going to still be good for that


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

For development work most any laptop with a dual core CPU and 4GB of RAM or more would be fine.


----------



## westonn (May 24, 2011)

ok, thank you very much.


----------

